# Car Plan Triplewax Shampoo? What Should I Be Using?



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Ive been using Car Plans Triple wax Shampoo. Its kind of a Wash and Wax, (apparantly adds triple wax as I wash... ), but thinking of getting the Autoglym Car Shampoo.. but are there really any differences in shampoos? 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I recommend the Bilt Hamber Autowash its so super slick under the mitt.
When all is said and done as long as it shifts the muck thats good for me.
I used to use the autoglym decades ago i still have some as gave it another go as it had been a fair few years since i last used it.
Having experienced others now its not my first go to wash.
The carplan is good stuff i still use it and always will cheap and does the job.
However folk will tend to go for stuff that does not leave another wax behind as that will sit on top of there other wax and can deminish its beading/ sheeting ability.
Lots of shampers out there lots of samples to be had of them also.


----------



## ferret303 (Sep 6, 2007)

Get Some duragloss 901 an amazing shampoo.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

A3 Sport said:


> Ive been using Car Plans Triple wax Shampoo. Its kind of a Wash and Wax, (apparantly adds triple wax as I wash... ), but thinking of getting the Autoglym Car Shampoo.. but are there really any differences in shampoos?
> 
> Thanks :thumb:


Nothing wrong with AG Shampoo I've used it and it's good stuff when it's on special offer. No wax in it though iirc so that would be the main difference.

Most shampoo's are much of a muchness it's what you do after you cleaned the dirt off that really counts.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

i think AG wash is quite good - but I don't enjoy using it, so I don't buy it any more.

it doesn't foam up - which I know isn't important to the cleaning ability (as such) but it makes for (for me) a less pleasurable wash. It will feel significantly different to the carplan stuff you currently use.

my favourite is currently Chemical Guys Maxi-suds - which is nice to use and very economical.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

If you can get hold of your local Autosmart Rep it may be a good shout as you can get their Auto-wash for about £12 for 5L or they do one with Wax in it that is supposed to be good (Around £15 for 5L) - You'll do well not to spend a fortune though as you can literally get anything from them and will be like a kid in a sweet shop!

I know some shampoos are better then others, but in all fairness none of us leave the finish of the car as is after washing anyway so it doesn't really make that big a difference in my opinion as you're likely to wax / seal it after drying off etc anyway.


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm trying to deplete my litre+ stock of triplewax from years ago (pre DW forums). My problem with it is the streaks/gunk it can leave behind if not immediately dried, poss due to the wax element, poss because I use too much. 
I have AG shampoo also, its fine but not much fun to use. Next up is the megs Gold which is only slightly better to use than the AG I felt.
Out of the shampoos I have the Dodo Juice sour power, suds and smells better than the AG and doesn't leave any way near as much residue as triplewax so the car seems to dry quicker ready for the next step.
None seem to clean any differently but as gkerr says, some arent as much fun as otherwise. hence why I go for sourpower as it had a decent benefit over triplewax (except price)


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

AG stuff does the job, but I prefer to use Dodo BTBM OR SN. I'm going for Zaino's shampoo next though, fancy giving it a go.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Many car washes will strip any protection. If they have wax in, they will try to leave their own.

I use AG BSC or Megs NXT Gen. Both are wax friendly. I actually prefer the AG. I know it doesn't foam as much (but foam does not necessarily mean cleaning power) but it does leave behind a film (not wax) because I find beading afterwards is excellent. It seems to top up your LSP.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

mishy said:


> I'm trying to deplete my litre+ stock of triplewax from years ago (pre DW forums). My problem with it is the streaks/gunk it can leave behind if not immediately dried


Many years ago i found that if this is the case then wash a couple of panels at a time and then rinse off... this should clear the streaks, and leave it beaded ready for drying


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

So are you saying that this shampoo will strip waxes?
I've got collies 476 on my car and use this shampoo and the beading has changed, I don't know if my 476 is still sat underneath  
Its really ****e beading as well :lol:


----------

